# Frogs and Fertilizers, Is It Safe???



## frogman (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a 20g tank with multiple fish, plants, and most importantly African Clawed Frogs. They are the reason I started the tank and can live for some time. Frogs apparently can have problems if metal touches their water (the ions are supposed to be toxic to them). The question I have is "is it safe to use fertilizer (particularly florapride) in a tank that has frogs (of any kind)? Florapride does have iron in it but is it the harmful form? Does anyone have experience with this??? Please let me know, I don't want to accidentally poison my frogs.

Thanks.


----------

